# mastercut 12 hp 38 inch needs a motor



## philrmech (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a 1988 mastercut 12 hp 38 inch riding lawn tractor. I cant find model is gone.The engine is a 12 hp briggs and straton.I am trying to find a used one that will fit it off of some other model.Does any one know what will fit.My still runs but it is old smoky and fouling plug. Give me some info please I dont know how long this will last. thanks philrmech


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's a flat head engine,there should be model,type ,and code #s stamped in the cooling housing(or on a riveted tab).
If it's an OHV engine,the #'s are stamped into the valve cover.
This will tell you which engines will work,and if you post them,you'll get a better response.


----------

